# Compatible ethernet/Usb hub



## BruceLeroy (Jul 24, 2020)

New here, this has probably been asked but has any one found a compatible ethernet/usb hub for stream 4k. Thanks...


----------



## WOT Time (Jun 6, 2020)

BruceLeroy said:


> New here, this has probably been asked but has any one found a compatible ethernet/usb hub for stream 4k. Thanks...


The Amazon Basics USB 3.0 used with a type c to USB adapter works great


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

For ethernet, the UGREEN adapter works well, see:
USB C - what works and what doesn't

Amazon link:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MYTSN18/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_DNo-EbT4DQAE5


----------



## BruceLeroy (Jul 24, 2020)

moyekj said:


> For ethernet, the UGREEN adapter works well, see:
> USB C - what works and what doesn't
> 
> Amazon link:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MYTSN18/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_DNo-EbT4DQAE5


Thanks for the reply but I am looking for one that has 3 extra Usb 3.0 ports as well...


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

BruceLeroy said:


> Thanks for the reply but I am looking for one that has 3 extra Usb 3.0 ports as well...


Good luck (which I say without sarcasm). It will definitely need to be a powered hub and of those, finding a chipset with support is going to be hit or miss. My USB-C hub worked (back when I had my TS4K), but they don't make it anymore and I have no idea which chipset it uses.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

BruceLeroy said:


> New here, this has probably been asked but has any one found a compatible ethernet/usb hub for stream 4k. Thanks...


BruceLeroy,

What have you found out, so far? I am also looking for one of these compatible with the TiVo Stream 4K.

Jim1348


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Jim1348 said:


> BruceLeroy,
> 
> What have you found out, so far? I am also looking for one of these compatible with the TiVo Stream 4K.
> 
> Jim1348


UGREEN USB 3.0 Hub Ethernet Adapter 10/100/1000 Gigabit Network Converter with USB 3.0 Hub 3 Ports for Nintendo Switch, Windows Surface Pro, MacBook Air/Retina, iMac Pro, Chromebook, PC https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LLUEJFU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_z.EhFbWT1C5XF

There's this one. But people have reported that their internet loses connection.


----------

